# Are backflow preventers really necessary?



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

As stated above are they really needed if im using anti-siphon valve's? I have a small backyard and need to utilize every avaliable inch, plus they are ugly. All info is always appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It depends on your local laws. They are there to prevent getting contamination into the water supply system.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

lets says for the sake of argument that the local laws do not require one to be in place. I will be using anti-siphon valves, am i putting my family at risk? I will be tieing my system into the spicket to the rear of my home if that matters.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In theory, if the planets align, there is risk. But the risk is so low that could be considered acceptable.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Krs1 I have a insulated bag and a plastic rock that goes over my backflow valve. Not a bad looking rock.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/shop?q=rock


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

oh wow they have a huge selection of fake rocks. I had one of these over my above grouynd home at the old house, It didnt bug me since it was kinda out of the way. I do like the above gound valves for the ease of maitnence. It looks like either way i would have some part of the system above ground. I just have to say that i love this forum and the individuals on it! no matter how dumb my questions there has not been a single smart response or unwanted opinions. Everyone on here is very kind and informative and I just want to say I really appreciate it!


----------

